
Top 10 Tech Cars - prakash
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/print/6078
======
brk
Some cool cars in there.

I have to say though, that I've been thinking about a couple of Lincoln
vehicles as choices for my next car purchase, until I saw the Sync thing. That
is a deal-killer for me right now, not being an MS-basher, but they have a
horrible track record in terms of "trying" things in the consumer space
(Ultimate TV, anyone?). Since I've been keeping my vehicles longer the last
few years, the last thing I want is to try to sell a 3 year old car with an
EOL'd software system.

------
mcxx
You must be kidding! Corvette as a top tech car? Just look at the suspension -
european tractors had one like that 50 years ago! I'd rather had an Audi R8
anyday.

